# Recipe: Pangat?



## Mary (Jun 5, 2005)

Has anyone know how to make pangat?


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

From what I read Pangat is a way of cooking fish, with little water, with or without a souring agent.  Could not find a recipe and the closest I got was this.  I think, but can't be sure.


AÏt mç YtåStã Št¯

Httjtv dtftPv YtâItTt
btVÔTett lttdttuMtGò YtufšlUtTtvXtälttf MtçitSttHttSttKett YtÌTtv btVÔgett AtmçTt. AtMtKett 'NtOYtO'Kett it itçItittXt etäIttTt MtçitSttKett YtâItTtv JttÔtetÔt it TettlttPv dttçGòht itçh GòtRtetÔt GäòSttÔtmv aäòfltV Xttmv. YtfâTtä MtäXett GòthKett dtftPv YtâItTtydtWetç EGò jttXt mtçTtv. Ttv Gòjtv?
YtåMtt-AKttã, dtâItÔ Gòtetë AtuSt ltSttjtv uXtItQvTt Altç uitWtv Yttf YtQgettXtâTtf MtçitSttKett YtâItTtvKtv ItQbtQ CQç. btlttetÔt ÔtGòQv XtÇtvVtf YttO, dttItç OçGòtetÔt YttO it ltdttçf KttèfâIt Altç. KttèfâIttâitf KttâVvKtv TttOç, ittO×t, Tttâbett-cttâQv dttâQÔv MttTt. TttOtcttçitTtv ltäfçHt dtumfYtyKtv ftâIttçhv fçHtÔv MttBã. dtäHet YttmäSettKett TttOtcttçitTtv aäòÔtYttXttâKtv ltMttitO mtçBã. ltäittultGò CVbtÊettâKtt ItâWt Vfithå ÔtItç. ltXtBãitf ltâItvTt ltäsò mtçBã. KttâVvKett ltdtettâKtt dtâVltt qtGòtjt ittTttitfSt CMthåXt OtGòTt Altç.






YtâKtYtFittÏttâKtt btçTt Altç. TttOtTt QtitvGòQç dtvP, wÔbtå, KtOSett, Gòtçwjtubtfv, TettHttÔv ctMtv, YttYtQ, GäòQãett, ItimgettKtv Htvf Ttf CMtitvGòQç btOtO×tKtv uYtithv WtdtGò cttMtv, AhåKtv YttTth cttMtv, QtwhbettâKtv Clth, dtWetcttItv YttâRØett cttTttKtv dtåV, Tettitf JtÈ lttWtç itfSt it TtåYt, TettKett UttçQç itfKett bttMtåÔt dtlttÔç cttTttKtv dtåV uVltç. TettKett itfKett bttMtåÔt dtDò , ÔältÔäjtvTt YtäfStYttçhv it Tettitf lttMtäGòTtäYttKtv Wttf Altç. bttMtåÔt Gçòjtfv uMtÔbtvKtç itçRç ittRÔç MttTt. ÃtvHtâQ, bttltäâVv, ItäÔtbtMttdt ettâlttfHtç YtVtUtã ittO×tâdtWetç JttÔåXt Tett ittO×t TttOtTt CMtiett bttMtåÔt AltTt. EGòt YtVtUttãKtv Ktit VältØett YtVtUttãTt udtlthÔv MttDò Xtetç dmStåXt EGòt KttâVvKett ittOvTt GçòjtftKtç YttStv PçitÔçÔç Altç. etMtdttXttâXtv 'itVXtv Gòith JtçTtt' Ktv ltäròittTt GçòÔv Gòv ltitã AuTtUtv Tett AtittMttTt AtittMt udthitvTt. GäòStvTtfv HtQ×t ltäftTt jÔtçGò dmStTt it MtçitSttÔt ltäsòittTt mtçBã. XtDòittfv lttQ×t XtçltÔçgett ItæumStv XtUtv lttitfTt ittRtetÔt etçTt. TettâKett AtâbttQ×tâitf dtthÔçgett ltäittultGò aäòÔtâKett ItMtØettâXtv ittTttitfSttTt AuWtGò qtltÏtTtt etçBã. AtÀtm GòfGòsòXt ittRYt mtçBã. TtæYTtvKtv RçGòf VçTt etMtdttXttâXtt 'AÏtVtTtt ltäHtv ctit' Altç AtujtittãV VçTt AuTtUtv CPTt. jtçMttfKett HttçÔvTt MttMtdtç AâUtfÔçÔv AltTt. TtFFettÔtçQtâXtt OçGåòXt dtäHtjtäÌvlttPv ltMtÔçgett YttXtVtXttTtåXt uitQ×tKtv YttXtç, KtäXtt, GòtTt, ltäYttfv, Gçòjtf, ItäÔGâòV, uGòltÔçÔç Httçbtfç, ÔitâIt, MttetYtotv itçÔVtçQt, GòlTtäfv, ItäâMttâKtv YttXtç BTettVv itlTtåâYttltåXt uitQt btXtuitÔt MttBã it ittdtGäòÇtvlttPv AuTtUtv dtâQYttTtvÔ MttItt YtGòQTt. 

cttfúTtvet AtmþtfútTt ktQá÷fúlt dmþStMtç IttçQ÷, AtâbtOõ, uTtHtOõ, GòQå÷ , HttfúOõ AtuSt TtäfúOõ ett KtityXtt dtmþTit dttot, AuTt udtfúKtv HttBã TettÔôt dtåhýiettWtv, ATtv IttçQ÷ HttBã TettÔôt dtWtädtçmþ bttWtt. AuTt AtâbtOõ Httggettlt HttçGòÔôt. ujthçý HttBãÔô Tttç Athýjtv, ltälTt mþtçTtt. ettTt GòtçStTettmþv KtitvKtt ATtvfçúGò Gòt Oõthýtitt, mçþ lttâuItTtÔçô Atmçþ. Mtltç KtitvKtç uituitWt qtGòtfú TtltçKt cttçMet, ctÇet, Kttçket, ÔçôÑ it Ytçet Altç HttÍYtVùtUtt«Ktç itItzGòfúSt. cttçMet dmþStMtç cttTt, Q÷thý, cttMett, ctÇet YtVùtUtt«Tt KtitãSt GòsüXt HttSettKtç-dmþStMtç cttGòfúv, Yttçhýv mçþ YtVùtUtã dttçQ÷TttTt. ÔçôÑ dmþStMtç YtâKttdtæTt, KtOõStv, ÔôtçStKtv ettâlttfúHtç KttOåõXt HttSettKtç YtVùtUtã. Kttçket dmþStMtç KttçHtåXt HttSettKtç, Ttfú uYtSettKtç YtVùtUtã dmþStMtç Ytçet. YtäXmþt mçþ YtVùtUtã PöfútuitGò nòdttTt HttSettbtËùÔômþv AtYtSt btfçúKt AtÀtmþv AtmþtçTt. lttçdtçÐtfútKett "dttXtlttègmþtltt"Tt YtVùtUtã ittRøSettKtt nòdt lttâuItTtÔôt Atmçþ. ltitãqtUtdt lttWtt cttTt, TettXtâTtfú ÇtvfútèWtXt dmþStMtç VåùWt-lttHtfú JttÔåôXt GçòÔçôÔôt cttTt AtuSt Tettitfú lttMtåGò TtåYt. XtâTtfú nòdttâGò etçTttç-aòhçý AtuSt AtâbtOõ-IttçQ÷ YtVùtUtt«Ktt, dtIt itçItitçIthýv Ytçet TettlttçbtTt ujtHtufúStv, JtÈõ Vùmþv ettâlttfúHtç YtVùtUtã ltittãTt jtçitOõv TttGò. bttèWVù uctÇtåâXtt GòtçStTett nòdttXtç AÏt ittRøSettTt AtÔçô, ettKtç itStãXt B£TltIt ettXtç GçòÔçôÔçô Atmçþ. ltitã qtUtdt IttèTtdt btäWVùtâXtv dttXetTtt uVùÔçôgett AtPö YtçettâYtèGòv EGò VçùSettTt AtÔçô. TettXtâTtfú MtçitTttâXtt ltittãTt AtWtv AtgettKtç VùtçXt TtäGòQç÷ it wGòuKtTt dtvPö uVùÔçô. dtIt cttTt, Tettitfú itfúSttKtç YttStv it lttMtåGò TtåYt ittRøSettTt AtÔçô. BTtfú YtVùtUtã, aòhçý, TtåYt, lttHtfú VçùSettTt AtÔçô. MtçitTttâXtt lttçbtTt UtâQ÷ YttStv wGòitt GòtêdtOõ YttStv, TttGò, AtâbtvÔô mþtçTtç. MtçitTttâXtt littVù AtuSt AtfútçIet ett VùtçXmþv Ittç£kOõKtt uitKttfú GòfúStç AtitjetGò dttXtÔçô MttBã. dmþStåXtKt udtTtt mþtfútitfú ctfú uVùÔçôÔôt AtRøhýTttç. IttèTtdt btäWVùtâXtv AtYtgett uctÇtåâ udtTttmþtfú lttâuItTtÔôt Atmçþ. Mttç uVùitlttTtåXt VùtçXtVùt MtçitTttç, Tttç ÒttXtv, btäšWVùittXt dttXtÔôt MttBã. ItæmþlUttXtç uVùitlttTtåXt VùtçXtVùt aòFTt 32 Jttlt HttitçTt, dmþStMtç Tttç AtYtÔôv GòTtãietç CTlttmþtXtç Yttfú YttQå÷ jtGòTttç Altt ltdtMt mþtçTtt. dtmþtcttfúTttTt udtTttmþtfútdtähçý ltmþt IttçkOõv qttYTt mþtçTtt Altç dmþOõÔçô Atmçþ. Tett dmþStMtç AtfútçIet, Atetäket, btÔô, ltäHt, uXtGòtçYt ltâTtTtv it HttVùtQ÷ dmþStåXt ÔôtçGòwXtVùt Xt mþtçStç. MtçitTttâXtt uKtÊtitæÊtv qtaäòuÓõTt Alttitv ettGòQç÷mþv GòOõtÇt mþtçTtt. ltäfçúHt fâúItltâItTtv lttWtÔçôÔçô TttOõ, TettcttçitTtv TtçitRøvKt ltäâVùfú fútâIttçhýv, CVùbtÊtvKtt JtdtJtdttOõ AtuSt YtVùtUtt«Ktt ltäittlt ettdtähçý ctåGò KtthýitÔôv Xttmþv TtfúKt XtitÔô. YtSt ett ltitt«Ktt AtlittVù EGòOõ×tXtç JtçSettTt Gòtmþv ItâdtTt XtltTtç lttçbtTt udtotdtâQ÷hýv, YtèYttmäþStç AltçÔô Ttfú AuWtGòKt btfçú.

MtçitSttYtåitz dmþSttetKtç jÔôtçGò
itVXtv Gòith JtçTtt, Xttdt Jett ÃtvmfvKtç
ltmMt mitXt mtçTtç, Xttdt JtçTtt aäòGòtKtç
MtvitXt Gòfv uMtuitTitt, AÏt mç YtåStã Št¯
CVf ctfSt Xttçmç, MttStvMtç etÒt Gòdtã
ltvTttGòtâTt ldtfSt, MtetMtet ftdt, YttitãTtv YtTtetç, mfmf dtmtVçit 

‰ Št¯tYtãStdtá Št¯muit: Št¯tIXttç Št¯SttmäTtdtá
Št¯èitTtçXt ItâTtâietdtá Št¯Gòdtã ltdttuWtXtt ïï
AUtã- Št¯tTtåXt AtÔçÔç mç AÏt EHttVett ltdtvWtçqtdttStç, Št¯tKett etÒttdtWetç Atdmv AYtãSt GòfTttç. Št¯tKettKt AIXtvTt, Št¯tKtvKt mv AtmäTtv VçTttç. mv AtmäTtv Št¯tÔtKt YttçmtçKtTtç, it mç dttot MtçitSt XtltåXt, Št¯tKtçKt Gòdtã Atmç, AtuSt ettdtähç lttÇttTt Št¯Kt ltdttWttXt YttitTtç.

cttçMtXt Gòltç Jettitç


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

ummm...OK you.....huh?


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 6, 2005)

What did you say???


----------



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

Umm Site Helper here, please.


----------



## velochic (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, the name of the dish attracted me, but I think the recipe is putting me off, a bit.


----------

